# Pre election $hopping



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We already picked up some more keystone ground beef and a few cans of chicken

with coupons - we are picking up;
Dominion Sugar for cheap
a little more flour (since we have a noodle maker)
around 100 cans of campbells chicken noodle, cream of chicken, and cream of potato soup
a bunch of pace salsa.. FREE
some more spam, chicken, and ham
a few bags of brown sugar
a case of canned peachs


Cooking OIL, man, we need oil.. i forgot...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

We haven't added to our long term food for the last 6 months and I wanted some more easy to prepare freeze dried meals and freeze dried vegetables so we stocked up a bit. Between ISIS, Russia, and big city welfare specialists we figured it was time to spend a few more dollars for tasty food. I feel much poorer in the wallet now but 90% of our long term storage food isn't so tasty and better tasting food would be welcome if things go south in a hurry.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Not much in the way of long term food. I'm set in every other aspect (at least for my expectation of need) but I plan to build my food supply up better than it is (30 days).


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Boats' at the line where I can't add any more weight; unless I drop 5-10lbs (not a bad idea) or ask my wife to drop 5-10 lbs (really bad idea) then I can't add anything else.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Need more food and Coleman fuel.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Boats' at the line where I can't add any more weight; unless I drop 5-10lbs (not a bad idea) or ask my wife to drop 5-10 lbs (really bad idea) then I can't add anything else.


Sounds like a long slow trip when you sail to Ireland.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Food can wait. But I did get an e-mail from Mid South today, my order's been shipped!!


----------



## Jameson (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm a bit new to prepping and I damn well may pay for it! I gotta bad feeling about this election, man


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We got ours yesterday so we are all set . Just need to save a few more bucks and get the two guns I want and ammo for them , we should have that by February 2017 . I know I am getting one for x-mas , so we are good there .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

m14nm said:


> Food can wait. But I did get an e-mail from Mid South today, my order's been shipped!!


??? I for one have no clue what you mean


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Given the tone (and odor) of this election, we've added more toilet paper to the stores.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the sales for the holidays are actually shaping up already - if you have a set food budget, creating a reserve for the real deals isn't a bad idea ....

I think it's been a good turkey raising year - the birds should be super cheap ....


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> ??? I for one have no clue what you mean


Sorry, lack of sleep = incoherent posts.
I have lots of food stored so I placed another order bullets, ect, from Mid South Shooters Supply.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think I'll need me some more wine to help wash down the rice and beans.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I also vac-sealed our leftover Halloween canny into 4 quart jars. The kiddies are gonna need it for hard times.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Jameson said:


> I'm a bit new to prepping and I damn well may pay for it! I gotta bad feeling about this election, man


You can buy 50 lb bags of rice at Sam's club for about $13. Some asian markets may have similar deals. Also beans for .50 per 25 lb bag. Walmart has 20 lb bags of rice for about $9. If you really want to stock up buy a manual wheat grinder and hit the feed store, $10-$12 per 50 lb bag of wheat, and about the same for whole corn. It is clean, chemical free and perfectly edible, just grind it into flour or corn meal.

Just an idea so if your budget is tight you can store up a few months of basics for not much money, then add canned items and such as budget permits. Course your wife will think you are crazy, but that is a whole other issue. You will probably get less grief if you only buy stuff like rice or canned soups/meats that you currently use, it will seem less crazy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Fortunately today is senior day at Fry's Foods, 10% off and lots of nice sales too. So I talked the wife into doing a bit of restocking since I can't get out yet. Well, I was amazed, $310 later, the store room looks a little better.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Annie said:


> I also vac-sealed our leftover Halloween canny into 4 quart jars. The kiddies are gonna need it for hard times.


If you got them, toss in an oxygen absorber. They really help with things that will go to heck fast. Vacuum saving in a jar only pulls about 25% of the air out, the oxygen absorber will finish the job.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> If you got them, toss in an oxygen absorber. They really help with things that will go to heck fast. Vacuum saving in a jar only pulls about 25% of the air out, the oxygen absorber will finish the job.


Yeah, I should've done that.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

paraquack said:


> If you got them, toss in an oxygen absorber. They really help with things that will go to heck fast. Vacuum saving in a jar only pulls about 25% of the air out, the oxygen absorber will finish the job.


probably didn't matter much what you did - the candy is most likely sugar heavy .... the hard candies and the gummy worm type stuff lasts forever .... chocolate is better froze or refrigerated for the oils & fats ....


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Annie said:


> Yeah, I should've done that.


Desiccant packs are also darn cheap. I use oxygen absorbers but for home dehydrated goods I want to add a desiccant "just in case". They say the desiccant can stop the oxygen absorber from working, but I figure if both are added at once, at different ends of the bag the oxygen absorber will do its thing in a few hours, long before the desiccant can make much difference.

100 5 gram desiccants for about $10 on ebay. Definitely worth it as compared to opening a package and discovering a problem, and then stressing over all the unopened packages.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Wife and I joined Sam's Club and picked up a few things. Last week we drove to Waynesville, NC to the prepper store there and picked up freeze dried items, oats (sack), etc. to add to growing stock.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Annie said:


> I also vac-sealed our leftover Halloween canny into 4 quart jars. The kiddies are gonna need it for hard times.


Acks just realized you are talking about candy. Not sure if you would want to add oxygen absorbers or desiccants to candy. The absorbers will harden the sugar, and the desiccants would probably dry out any needed moisture in chocolaty/chewy candies. The sugar may be enough of a preservative.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

...I should probably buy another lower

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

The grocery stores were insane tonight!! Tons of people out shopping for supplies.

We travel for a living, so I have zero long term preps aside from skill building. I've been working on building short term preps and a solid bug out plan. 

Water is our main focus since we live in a place where the groundwater is not drinkable. Goal is to have at least a month of food/water on hand.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

preppermama2 said:


> The grocery stores were insane tonight!! Tons of people out shopping for supplies.
> 
> We travel for a living, so I have zero long term preps aside from skill building. I've been working on building short term preps and a solid bug out plan.
> 
> Water is our main focus since we live in a place where the groundwater is not drinkable. Goal is to have at least a month of food/water on hand.


Pick up a couple of tarps, when it rains you can collect rain water and it generally doesn't need to be purified. One decent sized tarp catches a LOT of water, tens or even hundreds of gallons during a good rain. Could be a life saver and there are always uses for a tarp. That and a couple of large bags of rice; a couple of 20 lb bags of rice will get you to a 30 day food supply very quickly and only runs about $15 bucks.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sonya said:


> You can buy 50 lb bags of rice at Sam's club for about $13. Some asian markets may have similar deals. Also beans for .50 per 25 lb bag. Walmart has 20 lb bags of rice for about $9. If you really want to stock up buy a manual wheat grinder and hit the feed store, $10-$12 per 50 lb bag of wheat, and about the same for whole corn. It is clean, chemical free and perfectly edible, just grind it into flour or corn meal.
> 
> Just an idea so if your budget is tight you can store up a few months of basics for not much money, then add canned items and such as budget permits. Course your wife will think you are crazy, but that is a whole other issue. You will probably get less grief if you only buy stuff like rice or canned soups/meats that you currently use, it will seem less crazy.


fifty pound bag of feed corn from tractor supply for less than 9 bucks Producer's Pride Whole Corn, 50 lb. - For Life Out Here


----------

